# Classic stars ; bombshells.



## gardien 10 (31 Mai 2008)

Hallo ich bin fan von früheren celebrities also 20' bis 70'Jahre
ich danke euch für die geile seite mit allem was es da zu sehen gibt.merci gardien:drip::drip:


----------



## Tokko (31 Mai 2008)

Dann mal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Und viel Spaß beim stöbern..

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (31 Mai 2008)

herzlich willkommen auch von mir, ein paar retros wirst du hier auch finden

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=33826&highlight=rare

wünsche dir viel spaß beim suchen, finden und posten:thumbup:

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## maierchen (31 Mai 2008)

Ja auch von mir ein





und viel spaß hier ,hoffe doch bald auch als aktiver!:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (1 Juni 2008)

Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß an Board! :thumbup:


----------

